# Great Whitelake Steelhead on Ice Capades Outing Results....



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well Im going to start off by saying thanks to whit and all those who participated with wonderful and great organinsing of this outing.Also a very special thanks to whit and Dann09 (george) for helping out a fellow sportsman me in getting there to this outing.I wasnt running on all cylinders due to lack of sleep from the night before but I had an absolute blast and good time.I metup with bunch of great people and hope to it again very soon with more rest behind me this time LOL.Lots of great planning with the whole outing,from the meeting place to cooking and preparing the food for everyone.BTW what was in that chilly? :yikes: :lol: I would have to say that this is one of the best outings that I have attended so far out of 3.They only keep getting better.Thanks troutime for helping also with the waders and going out of your way for me even though I didnt get a chance to use those waders  Maybe next time buddy.The white lake is and was great place to fish for PIKE,Not steelhead :lol: and I was impressed by the number of them that was caught.Even ME managed to catch one,what a blast that was.1st decent fish of the whole ice fishing season for me 25 inch Pike on a tipup.Thanks Tim for giving it some company to go home with :lol: I`ll be eating one of them for dinner tonight.Like I said this was a very great time with alot of laughs and good conversation with everyone I met.Steve finaly nice to meet you and everyone else also.TOM (hamilton reef) wow what a hard working guy he has been helping and working for the east side of the state of Mi.He`s has done alot more than just keeping all os us informed here on the sportsman and other internet forums.I had a great time conversating with him.Weather wasnt too bad despite hearing some forecast predictions of high winds which werent as bad as they could have been.It was a bit cold but not bad afterall it was an ice fishing outing :lol: Anyways I had a very good to great time and nice meeting and shooting the bull with everyone I met.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Many thanks to adjusted3 for those good directions to the Wesco  
Top that off I get to my Blazer at Wesco and a county cop from Benton Harbor(2paws) is trying to steal it. :evil: 
Had a great time guys.  
Larry


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Six,
Thanks for the Foot Bowling photos! I had heard only a few parcels about that event. Let me see if I have this right: 2Paws/Mark is the Great White Lake Steelheads on Ice Foot Bowling Champion for 2005. Is that correct? We may need a trophy.

By the way, if I ever need a body guard or a windbreak, I'm usin' #1Duck. He is one impressively big man. By the way, I also wouldn't want him chasin' me. The way he covered the ice to get to his slammer (2 times) that was bouncing with a fish on about a 1/4 mile across the ice was impressive. That lad can move!!!!!!!

It was also great to hear firsthand from Flyguy29 the details about his and his brother Joe's heroism when they saved that boys live on the Saginaw R. a couple of weeks ago.

As time separates me from the activities I keep thinking of other stories and guys that I met. By the way, GREAT chili Stein.....have ya noticed that I tend to call you "Timmy" sometime? Ya look like a "Timmy" to me. Don't as me why!!!!.....:lol:


----------



## bigfly29 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks to MS and everyone there for making it all go on. sorry Dinoday and I didnt see no one on the ice.But it was fun just seeing a few members there, well worth the trip and i will be back for a steelhead some day.My brother Joe is at st.joes river today so I could not give him his sweet hat from MS .Thanks steve,whit ,all of you from MS.Hope to see all you agian soon on a river in michigan my home away from home.


----------



## STEELHEAD (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks to Whit, HR, his wife and all others who made this outing happen. What a get time at Pinheads. 2paws you know how to make bowling interesting. After bowling I wish I would of just gone to bed.  Breakfast was awsome. Thanks to H.R.,his wife and there friends for being great host at breakfast even for some late sleepers. After breakfast we made it down to the narrows and Mike started chumming a little early. :tdo12: We did,nt ice any fish but what a great time. We did'nt make it to the lunch because Mike had the Budwieser Flu. :lol: It took us a little longer to get home because he kept on chumming.... 
I'm looking forward to the St.Joe outing.  


Troy


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

One thing I've found when I go to an M-S outingis after the event,I still can't remember anyones names :lol: 
At least you put a face on the screen name....I remember that pretty well,but of the few of these things I've been to I think I remember about a half dozen _real_ names  
We should have made a whole weekend of it! Can't wait for the next one.Mabye spring steelhead somewhere :bouncy:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Dinoday your not alone on remebering whos who.Maybe we ought to get photos and exchange with each other :lol: 

Can the member from the site who took my photo from the outing with the fish I caught please post it.
Thanks Aaron


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Here's a picture courtesy of DryFly of one of the group catching some rays on the ice:


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

After seeing those bowling pictures I am glad that I left before the festivities began!!  As for the guy laying on the ice, that is not me after trying to drill a hole with my head!!
I hope that we will make this an anual event, everyone sure had a lot of fun!! Who knows, maybe next time we will actually catch some steelies!!!


----------



## WDGibby (Dec 14, 2003)

Hats off to Whitt, HamiltonReef, and Steve for a great outing. And the gals in the kitchen. If I missed any I apoligize. I had a great time. My friend Schaaed1 did good on the Northerns and I myself ended up with a good mess of gills with a few perch thrown in. Was great to see so many together. If some one has some pics I hope you post them.

Gibby


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

For those of you that did not attend, you missed a first rate get together. From the GREAT breakfast and lunch, to the good friends ... new and old, to the copious quantities of BS flying around the ice, to jigging for SplitShots personal effects :yikes:, and to the fish a couple of us caught.

What a day!! Too bad I missed the pre outing get together at Pinheads ... although I probably would not have made it to the ice with my fishing gear either ... not mentioning any names :lol: :lol: 

Gibby at least we did not get skunked at this outing ... unlike the Fun Tourny at Muskegon two weeks ago!! And Steve thanks for the VERY nice Vex hat!!


Ed


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I'm baaaack....barely. The food crew is recuperating. Jan Hamilton, Angie & Gary Tabor, Sue Charles, and Multibeard were feeling very sore by end of the day Saturday. We started in cleaning the lodge, mopping, carting catering equipment back home Saturday evening, and went back Sunday morning to finish up. Table coverings got washed. Most of Sunday afternoon I was bed rest with heat blanket. Jan was happy the M-S gang had a good time. I deliberately did not let on ahead of time that Jan was using her catering equipment or what to expect because she wanted it to be a surprise. Jan does not know much about the MS.com site other than I spend a lot of time online with a bunch of weird hunt/fish cohorts statewide.

I went out to the narrows ice site later Sunday morning after couple MS.com members had left. The local tent group that was in near shore yesterday had moved back out to reclaim their territory from that wild bunch from out-of-town. They had five pike on the ice. They said they were happy you had a good time and did not mind having company for a day. They enjoyed MS.com providing the entertainment for them with your antics. The weather Saturday was good and the weather Sunday afternoon was deteriorating. The outing had the good weather day.

I'm glad to have finally met some of you to confirm that screen names are actually human. I also enjoyed learning how small the world is with some of your other activities. I will be in touch with couple of you for future projects.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I had a great time at the outing. 
Sorry I had to hit the road kind of abruptly, without saying goodbye to everyone, and more importantly, without saying thanks to everyone.
So, for the folks that set the outing up, provided info on fishing and on life, provided food and a warm hearth, provided some hilarity and hijinks at Pinheads and on ice; thanks!
And thanks for sharing your bird collection Whit, that's quite a talent you have developed over the years. (A *LOT* of years.)
Very nice to meet some of you for the first time. I hope it is not the last time. Looking forward to the next get-together, hopefully it will be more productive fish-wise.
Congrats to the guys (and gal Beverly?) who did actually pull a few through the ice. I am following you around at the next one  See you all around.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have to make a correction about what I said for TOM (hamilton reef) working on the walleye fishery.I said east side of the state,I meant west side.Sorry about that.Once again for those who never met TOM he has worked very hard over the years raising walleye and helping our DNR over there.I commend him for his work and congrads on his postion he will be taking on as well.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

What a great time meeting new and old MS friends. 

As usual you guys put on a good show. Even if the fish aren't biting one will be entertained. 

The pictures of the guys bowling (on the floor) looked like some who were in the same position on the ice Saturday. 

So far no one has told the Split shot story, just a few hints. Since he was my room mate for the trip I must recall the events. 

.Breakfast split shot buys a new fancy $75 ice saw. 
.He drills 2 - 8" holes and has me cut a 2' x 3' hole to see how his saw 
works. 
.Everyone asks "why such a big hole?"
.To try out the saw of course.
.Ice shelter is in place in front of the hole, 2 rods in holders and the jigs are 
down.
.Camera bag is setting on the seat and the new saw is on the floor.
.A bunch of us are standing there BS-ing and the wind picks up.
.The shelter blows over and we all jump to the rescue.
.Shelter is uprighted and camera and bag is floating in hole.
.I grab bag and someone else grabs camera strap. 
.Water is running out of camera like it was out of Amos who a little earlier 
was one one knee with his back to us over his fishing hole. (too much Bud.)
(watch out for the yellow ice!)
.Back to SplitShot. Damage report. one rod, new ice saw and Splitshot 
all missing. the other stuff would fit thru the big hole but Ray?
.Camera and new long lens capable of taking pictures of the Mars rover, 
worth about a $5,000 bill soaking wet.
.Where is Split shot. We could see no bubbles from the hole.
.1/2 hour late he comes walking out to us. said he had to run back to the 
motel. Was 'Miss Cleavage' who we saw trolling at Pinheads last night still in
town? Hmmm possibly, why not Ray, after all the fish were not biting.

Three camera insurance claims in 3 year. Are there any insurance agents out there? Ray will be needing a new company and policy.  

After massive rescue efforts by many, only the rod and reel was retrieved. 

Sorry Ray, it really is not funny but someone had to tell the story. 

I'm ready to mark my calendar for next year. (Ray I will buy you one of those cardboard disposable cameras for the trip).


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks Hamilton Reef for E-mailing the picture of Splitshot retrieving his gear from the lake Sunday morning. I have been wondering why we havent heard from him :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I wasn't going to be the one to tell the sordid tale of Splitshot's whoa. Thanks Dave for stepping up to the plate for the dubious task of informing our readers of what happened.

I had forgotten about Amos' one knee depository of bodily fluids on the ice. He almost got away with it until one of our sharp eyed members spotted him in his obviously compromising position and twenty guys chimed in with encouragement thus informing anyone within a 1/2 mile that someone named "Amos" was involved in a dubious (?) enterprise.

On a side note Kevin I've never seen that done before. I bet when ya my age ya won't be able to do that and get back up on your feet so quickly.........now where the heck is that smiley icon with a finger raised. Oh yes, this will do even though it's the wrong finger :tsk: ........:lol: :lol:.

On another note Tom/Hamilton Reef shared this photo with me tonight. I do have questions about it. 

Is this a member streaking across the ice towards a raised tip-up flag or is he coming to the rescue of Ray's/Splitshot's gear that was deposited on the bottom of the lake?

Which of our stalwart members is this? Spanky? Sailor? Toto?


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

I can't jump that high! Especially after a late night of...............Bowling!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Whit, I admit nothing, and never will. :lol: 

This was a rumor spurred by the power of suggestion from one meddlesome member, compounded by mob mentality of several frustrated fishless fishermen. :16suspect


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

I would like to thank Whit1, Hamilton Reef, his wife and her friends and everyone that put in all their time for this outing and for the use of the Masonic Lodge. It was an outing that will not be long forgotten. 

Adjusted and I arrived in White Hall early and was established in the Super 8 (after stopping in at the Wesco and asking for Directions.  ) by 3:00 and then headed out to a local steakhouse for some prime rib and to give the bartender some comic relief. :lol: Then it was back to the Super 8 to meet up with Spanky, 2Paws, Bluedevil, and Rat City. After a few adult pops and a couple pranks on Rat City :evil: we headed over to Pinheads where the fun really started. :yikes: 

I had a real good time seeing old friends and meeting new faces. Listening to all the stories was a full time event. After things started to wined down 2paws thought he would try to make a few bucks and challenged everyone to a few rounds of bowling. Well After the first round everyone knew that they had been had. Rule No. 1 when challenging someone to bowl, ask if they had ever bowled before. I would have told you that I bowled on a league for 7 years with an average of 220 and that I turned down a chance to go Pro because it was cutting into my hunting and fishing time. Well any ways after I bowled my 208 (I believe the next hi score was a 137?) 2Paws had to come up with a different way to take my money and as seen in the pictures he came up with a few.

After getting up to a late start Saturday I headed out to breakfast and then back to the Super 8 for a nap and a wake up call at 10:30. I finally made it out to the ice around 11:30. I had a great time just walking around and talking with everyone and never wet a line. I see someone took a picture of me lying on the ice, it felt good on my pounding head. At 2:30 we headed over to the Lodge for and excellent lunch. (Man did that chili have a bite to it.)


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well first of all, I would like to say I hate a great time. With my advanced age, I have to admit it will nice to get together again in the future, something about meeting new friends all the time :yikes: 

I would like to thank the crew that set up all the food, you went way above board on that, and it was certainly appreciated. I found it amazing that the mayor came and gave a brief history lesson, but I also found it pretty cool at Johnson Bait and Tackle that they were so geeked about us all being in town. They probably hadn't heard of the exploits at Pinheads yet, so that would explain that.

All in all, I had a great time, and I won't even try to say how many new friends I found, thanks guys for coming, it was a blast. RF Wood, and Linda, it was really great meeting you, I enjoyed talking with you guys alot. Thanks for coming all, and lets do it again.


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

What a fun event. At least we saw lots of fish on the camera. The best was when a walleye came in and plopped down in the sand right next to my jig. Looked like a submarine! It looked at it for about 20 seconds, then swam off in a flash. 

Quote quest32a: "They told me to look for the shanty with the smoke streaming out the top." :lol: Didn't get too many decent pics this time but here are a couple..

Here is the view of the group from our spot.









Tim jigging away 









Even the jig I "won" at breakfast couldn't catch a fish


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Hey buddy,

Just think if your kneeling leg slipped out from under you while you were performing nature's task.

Remember when you were a kid, it was freezing outside and you touched your tongue to cold metal and it stuck.

You are lucky, we could have found you with your "one eyed buddy" stuck to the ice! :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## J - Rod (Oct 27, 2004)

schaaed1 said:


> Very nice Eye J-Rod!! Where were you guys fishing at?
> 
> 
> Ed


We were several hundred yards southwest of the narrows. By the looks of Karl's pics, we were somewhere in that vicinity except we were in 16-19 FOW. I was lucky enough to find the dumbest walleye in the Lake. I set the hook 3 times and missed and it kept coming back for more, the 4th time I finally sunk the hooks in. Then I kept trying to lead his head into the base of my 6" hole, but kept getting the front hook of the jiggin rap stuck on the bottom of the hole. Finally, my brother reached down and put a death grip on it's face and pulled him out. Lucky is the key word here.

Edit: After re-reading this, it sounds like I may have snagged the fish. Just to clarify the bottom treble was in the mouth. After each miss, the end of the rod tip would slowly start bending down again after the rap settled. I am really amazed the fish did not take off after the first missed hookset.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I was trying to get some pics up last night, but was up all night dealing with a rough situation. I will post the pics for you later stinger.


----------



## #1duck (Aug 22, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone for a great time. I was great meeting all of you.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ok quest sounds good,I couldnt even remember who it was that took the photos :help: Hope what ever situation you are going through gets much better.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Unfortunatly I went to load some photos tonite... and I think my usb port is fried. I will try and put a new one in by this weekend. I think Amos may have taken a photo Stinger, I am not sure though.

Now with regards to the outing. Although the fishing was kind of slow(whats new) seeing old friends, and making some new ones made the trip worth it in and of itself. I arrived in Hesparia Friday morning to meet Hunter333 and although we gave it the old college try, we couldn't seem to hook up with any steel. We got to check out some new water though and i found a few spots where i want to try down the road. 

After about a half day of fishing i began my journy towards Whitehall, where i stopped by a park where i saw a couple of guys fishing. And wouldn't you know it but one of them was Dryfly. We talked for a couple minutes, and but Splitshot also comes walking up. It was cold so we didn't stay too long and after a while we headed to the bar. 

We were the first ones there but it didn't take long for all the tables to fill up. The stories and laughter were first rate. I must say also our waitress did a fantastic job of keeping up with all of us running around. She was kind of cute too :lol: Some of the guys headed for the lanes, and by the time i got over to see how things were going they were already bowling backwards. Man we sure do have some characters. 

The 6 AM alarm came very early the next morning, so we missed it. We decided to sleep until about 8. We headed to brekfast and gobbled up some fabulous biscuits and gravy. 

The icefishing was slow(I didn't even bring a rod) so i spent most of the day bs'ing with other members. I learned a lot and laughed a lot. At one point i even made myself a nice bed on the ice. We saw some pike caught but saw no one with any steelhead. The stories were top notch, and there are even more stories to tell. Amos and his kneepads... don't ask. The smokehouse, Bluedevil blowing away while he was in his shanty, man there are some stories. This one i will remember for a long time, sometimes it isn't always about catching fish.... but having fun. And at this outing there was no shortage of fun. 

Lunch was also top notch, and the cookies were amazing. Thanks Hamilton and all those that put this together. It was great meeting you, and picking your brain. I tell you what, for a guy like me that has been only fishing for a few years it is great to hear some of the older guys talking about fishing 20,30 even 50 years ago. Some of the stories, and just the amount of experience... these guys really know what they are talking about and are worth listening to. Even though we may call them "senior citizens" they are by no means old. They are all still young at heart, and their passion for the outdoors is contagious. Thanks guys, this was a fun one.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Well, now it is my turn, I will second all of the above. This was one of the best outings yet, but I do have a few things to add. I would like to be the first to nominate Whit1 as the Ring Master for the annual Great White Lake Steelhead on Ice Capades Circus (I mean outing) not only does he have the stature and composure but the wit  as well. Oh Yea Milt the F.A.A. is looking for you..flying THAT MANY birds they think you are an Airport. Tom (Hamilton Reef) was instrumental in putting this together but what is really interesting is all that he has done with the community and fishery up there with his contributions and projects... and is amazingly modest about all he has done, you Sir are a class act!! Thanks for all your effort and hope to catch you up there before next years Outing. As many have said hats off to the ladies the food was great but the effort was tremendous. I was in town by 2:00pm. Friday and saw them at the lodge cooking then as well as Saturday and yet again on Sunday morning. I dont think they ever left all weekend, you are all wonderful!! Another debt of gratitude goes to Kurt (Hunter 333), he did a great job of warning both towns of the impending Doom, I think he is the only reason that the Paddy Wagons were not summoned. Steve I would say I said it all this weekend, but its been 25 years and I barely scratched the surface :lol: ! I had a great time fishing with ya, and look forward to doing more of the same.we are almost neighbors after all. (Poor Steve and he Thought he was rid of me 25 years ago! :evil: ) I still cannot believe you are Da Man, blew my mind my friend! Thanks man, this outing would not have happened without you, not to mention all the others and the many friends I have made in just under a year, you have enriched many peoples livesI will be in touch! Finally a big thanks to the MS-Sportsman Guys and Gals for the camaraderie, laughs, and entertainment!!
If you are going to get skunked fishing this is the ONLY way to do it!! Thanks to all for memories that will last a lifetime ( bowling with your feetoh yea Ill be practicing)!! One more thing, I also have some pictures, I brought a disposable digital camera (Hint, Hint) and will post the pics as soon as I have them. I think I have one of you Aaron with your pike. Trouttime


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Steve for grabbing my backpack before it sank and Dave for taking out the battery. As of now I dont know if Canon will fix it under warranty since the camera and lenses are less than 5 months old, but there is a chance. One of the lenses is a Tamron and Im still checking on that one.

For you guys who have never gone to an outing, you missed something special. Meeting members gives you a whole different dimension and insight into the site and the friendships and bonding that takes place carries into the future. When people get to know you even a little they get a better understanding of your written communication and they are not as likely to misinterpret your meaning.

People wise I had a great time. I really didnt even care if I fished or not. I have gone to outings in the past where I spent too much time fishing and not enough time getting to know people. Just last week for example Two Paws had hinted that perhaps I was intellectually limited but when we met we shook hands we both got a good laugh out of it. Later while Two Paws was bowling with his feet when I heard him say; You think we should go out and get our bowling shirts out of the car? lol That was really funny and later they all started walking out without realizing they had their bowling shoes on. 

Whit who always tries to cause trouble put Bluegill Bob up to introducing himself to me as Buddy Lee. I figured out within 2 seconds it couldnt be Buddy, because this guy stood up straight. I immediately said you SOB and started taking off my coat. Bob started to back up and Whit started yelling No, NO? Then they figured out from the smile on my face that I was wise to them, but for just a second there was a little panic.

Tim and Karl Dykema spent more than a fair amount of time trying to reprieve the saw I had just purchased from Sailor. A great saw by the way. Makes cutting spearing holes easy. Anyway, Thanks Tim and Karl for going out of your way to help me out, I appreciate the effort.

I have a few more pictures on my video camera Ill try to post later. Sunday I fished with Sailor. We had a great time, and although we only caught about a dozen fish, my vex lit up like a Christmas tree many times. Maybe it was the snow storm. We fished until about 10 PM and I got home about 12:30 AM last night.

Im sorry I dont remember all the names, so fill in the blanks.

From left to right Stinger63 then Whit, Toto, Dan09 and his son Dan. Scares me! lol









Six shooter has his back toward me, his wife Kathy I think, I don't know the other two ladies, but the big guy is Spanky with the suspenders and the other biger guy is #1 Duck. I can't remember the other guy with his back toward me. Fill it in.









This Salior, one of the most interesting guys you would ever want to meet and a good fisherman to boot.









This is Jan, Tom Hamilton's wife. She and her friends did the bulk of the work. Thanks.









The guy on the left is Dennis, Mechanical head and his good friend Tony. Tony is in a wheelchair, but does more fishing and hunting than most people I know and he is dam good at it too. Definitely not a city boy. lol Thanks for coming Tony.









These two guys know how to have a good time. Amos, Kevin is on the left and Dryfly, Dave.









On the left is Hunter 333. He spent a lot of time making this outing a success. Multibeard with his back to us and Mr. Tom Hamiliton, Hamiliton Reef who did everything except catch my camera in time. Thanks.









About 7:30 AM Lots of guys were spread out, but in spite of the wind, nobody got cold.









On the left is our leader Steve, withDryfly next and I can't remember the next two guys. Sorry. Dave I think we ought to have a poll on how many guys would wear your hat in public. :lol: 









Sixshooter is on his knees putting all his stuff back in the sled. It happened right after his wife said be careful honey or the stuff in the sled will fall over.









See next post.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Splitshot that 1st guy there next to whit is me :help: LWhat a pic :lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Continues from previous post.

Dryfly Dave again always trying to get into the picture and John, Quest32A. This was John standing out in a cold wind just before we left for Pinheads. His nose and cheeks were a lot more red before he left. He followed me to the hotel at a very slow pace, the speed limit. I didn't want him to get pulled over cause he might have been a little over. lol









If your ever looking for a fun time, look no farther. RatCity Hooker is on the left, help me with the next guy, then TwoPaws and Steve Arend. You guys are lucky I didn't have the right setting on my camers when you were all bowling. lol









I'll dig out the rest tomorrow. I'm sorry guys some of the pictures didn't come out. My bad, still learning how to use the camera.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I'll second what Ray says about Sailor. He's a wealth of information and stories. As it turns out he knew a couple of people who lived up here (Arcadia) 35 years ago and I knew people who lived in Cedar Springs 35 years ago. Small world!


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

That is a good picture of my wife Jan that splitshot got. It is very rare to get a picure with her eyes open as she instictively blinks. The fishing bridge and trestle picture is the project I wrote the $100,000 GLFT grant for. Total cost was $133,000 which included DNR money.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Sailor was cracking the group up for sure, and doing some teaching.

I just remembered Dryfly's tales about Lamaze class, and I started cracking up again. Some funny son-of-a-guns you guys.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

> I just remembered Dryfly's tales about Lamaze class


Yeah I'm still laughing about that one too.


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Six shooter has his back toward me, his fiance Beverly, I don't know the other two ladies (Carol and Julieann), but the big guy is Spanky with the suspenders and the other biger guy is Butch. I can't remember the other guy with his back toward me. Fill it in. (Catfishhoge)


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

Hamilton Reef

Good job on getting a grant for the bridge. 
Do you think you could get another grant to buy heaters and somesteelhead for me to catch? 

Sailor, what a guy. I learned a lot in such a short time. This man has done it all, commercial fisherman, tug boat captain all over, he likes the Dry Fly Float Boats that I make, has fished all over the place he even likes Fred Troust. lol (sorry about that Sailor). 

Amos, what was the knee pad for and why only one knee? I saw you had it on, but missed the explanation.
Although it did come in handy when you knelt down with your back to us to make yellow snow. Is this why you brought it along?

It's nice to see our senior citizens like Whit1 still being able to get up and out. :lol:

Thanks for the memories.... 
Good time guys


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Steve said:


> Yeah I'm still laughing about that one too.


That was great, Dryfly had quite a few, but dont forget the non-member entertainment too. Like the guy in the little shapell...that blew 25Yds with him in it :yikes: He gets out  where are my holes, jigging rod and tip up's :lol: :lol: No harm done thats what made it so funny...no rick not you


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Here are a few more from my camcorder.
When ice fishing it is important to pay attention to your ice rod or tip ups. Can anyone figure out why we didn't catch many fish? lol









I don't know how Tim (Steinfishki) got Carl Dykema to do all the work but here he is pulling the sled. They had enough gear for a week. Steve might have had more though! ha ha ha!









So who do you think catches the last minute fish. Tim of course. That's what you call living right. Karl, next time let Tim pull the sled and you get the last tipup.









They say if you take a hundred pictures, your lucky to get one good one. I don't know if that is true or not, but this last picture is my favorite and shows outings are a family affair too.


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

And he was the one with the creepers! That was some slick ice.



Splitshot said:


> I don't know how Tim (Steinfishki) got Karl to do all the work but here he is pulling the sled. They had enough gear for a week. Steve might have had more though! ha ha ha!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I also had Karl drill most of the holes too.:evil:

Hey Karl, watch your step there. Looks like you almost stepped in that giant hole.:lol: I still don't know how I stayed out of it that one time stepping out of the shanty. I had my best foot already in it, and still managed to keep from falling in. That would have been the 1 picture in 100 to have had Ray.:lol:

Thanks for sharing the pix everyone. I enjoyed them.


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

This was the first outing I have attended and would like to say thanks to all of the people that worked so hard to put it all together. It was a great location and a good time even with the fishing on the slow side. Being able to meet some members from the site and put a face with the name was nice. 

Scott


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ray,
Your pix aren't showing up!!

Trouttime/Sean,
Was it you who lit up that cigar? Next time I'll join you. A good cigar is a real treat. I have an Opening Day (trout) ritual that, in part, involves lighting up a cigar to celebrate the first trout of the season. It is lit and smoked as I fish.
Yummy!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I have to admit Tim, you are light on your feet. Almost looked like you were walking on water.

Karl if you doing all the work and drilling all the holes, your welcome to fish with me anytime. lol

Whit, everything seems right with the pictures, so someone smarter than me will have to figure it out. The pictures are in my gallery too.

I suppose I could go back and do them again? 

I went back and they seem to work now.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Whit1 said:


> Ray,
> Your pix aren't showing up!!
> 
> Trouttime/Sean,
> ...


Milt,
Yes, that was me you can join me anytime!! Funny I have the same ritual for the first float of the year and if the bite is not on lighting up that Stogie usually brings us our first fish.  :lol: Who is Superstitious...not Me


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

There you go Ray, already recruiting a new member to do the work for you! :lol: Heck, you had Dryfly Dave use YOUR new saw to cut out that HUGE hole on Saturday. I have heard that about you Ray, you have to have the latest, greatest, largest new whatever that there is and the hole in the ice was no exception!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ray,
Give the photos another try in a new thread and see what happens.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Hunter,

I went to the Tom Sawyer school of fence painting. lol

About the new stuff. There might be some truth there, but I will have to rethink that since I keep throwing stuff into the water.

Oh yeah, the pictures are working now but don't ask me why!


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Nice to see the pictures. I have one question for Steinfishski, do you ever NOT smile. You are the happiest person I have ever met. Kinda nice I must admit.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

They are nice pics.Toto....have you seen his pictures? With all those big fish he should be smiling :lol:


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

toto said:


> Nice to see the pictures. I have one question for Steinfishski, do you ever NOT smile. You are the happiest person I have ever met. Kinda nice I must admit.


 Thanks, I'm always happy when I get to go fishing, planning a fishing trip, getting ready to go fishing, or just talking about fishing. I guess I'm happy all the time then, according to my wife, that's all I do.:lol:


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

Well not to sound wierd, but its nice to see people, and all of us were like that, that are happy with life in general. It was great to laugh and have a good time. Thanks to one and all.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Um, I might want to wait to hear from Canon before I agree with that statement.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Had one more photo with the Boss' logo'd shanty, and Ray's set-up, pre-misshap:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm surprised no one kicked my vex in the hole! I did a little inventory today and found I lost a couple boxes of jigs and assorted fishing stuff. I'll think twice about cutting a hole that big again.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

I checked it out after your stuff was donated to "Neptune".

I tried to kick it in to make a grand slam but your Vexlar was frozen to the ice.

Duckamn 1 it was nice having you guys join us. 

Toruttime and Whit1,
You guys and your cigar rituals  
You two are starting to remind me of our ex president Clinton with this ritual stuff :yikes:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

DryFly said:


> Toruttime and Whit1,
> You guys and your cigar rituals
> You two are starting to remind me of our ex president Clinton with this ritual stuff :yikes:


Dave, I have MUCH better taste in women!!!!.....Hmmm! Maybe I should rephrase that!.........Dave,.......errrr!....uhhhh!.....Nevermind!!!........:lol:


----------



## bigfly29 (Jan 9, 2005)

I missed all the fun it looks like. It was nice to get away from home and meet new people.I am looking forword to next year.I will try to fish the same side of the lake were I can see the free show go on.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

DryFly said:


> Toruttime and Whit1,
> You guys and your cigar rituals
> You two are starting to remind me of our ex president Clinton with this ritual stuff :yikes:


 :lol: :lol: Dave I cant touch that one my wife occationaly views these boards   :lol: 

If you want one I'm sure Whit1 would be happy to give you one


----------

